# My Intro



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, glad to be a member on this forum. I have been on many car forums, but I would say, this is my first non car forum. I am a moderator on one of them, so I kind of know the routine. 

Now about me...
I am 36yrs old male and have been snowboarding for the past 7yrs. I started off by piecing together used stuff and not knowing the difference between stiff and soft board/boots/bindings. Luckily for me, I had a great experience my first season up and havent looked back since. When I go up, I normally stay on the groomers and trails(when its not icy). Now I am venturing into the park and hitting the jumps and maybe a little bit of rails and boxes. Nothing fancy yet. Still a beginner in that area. I would say that Im about 60% groomers/40% park.

My setup for now, until I find a new set of bindings. '12 Rome Mod Rocker board, cheapo Salomon bindings(maybe not):icon_scratch: and '12 Van's High Standard boots. Is there a way to find out what style of bindings I have now? 
Right now, I am stuck on what kind of bindings would be good for me and my setup? I dont plan on buying new boots or board anytime soon. Keep in mind that I do like speed when on groomers and need something that can handle turns without washing out.

Thanks for reading


----------



## BlackhawkDriver (Dec 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Lots of good info on here. Im sure the real gear heads will chime in with some good advice for ya. My suggestion would be burton cartels. They are pretty versatile.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Is there a thread about the functions of a binding? Like, base, highbacks, etc...


----------

